# RE-q 5 Installation



## Blue07Lariat (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought a complete audio system to include a front 6.5 Component system with 6.5 Coaxles in the rear doors for my F150 Supercrew. I am using a set of Soundstream amps foe power Per the audio shop I needed a Re-q 5 in order to retain my stock head unit. 

Has onyone out there installed one or know how to properly install one of these things? The directions are not what I call user friendly. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Blue07Lariat said:


> I bought a complete audio system to include a front 6.5 Component system with 6.5 Coaxles in the rear doors for my F150 Supercrew. I am using a set of Soundstream amps foe power Per the audio shop I needed a Re-q 5 in order to retain my stock head unit.
> 
> Has onyone out there installed one or know how to properly install one of these things? The directions are not what I call user friendly. Thanks


 Here's a few links for you to there website witch seem very helpful.
Installation guide for your unit
http://www.reqsound.com/manual/re-Q5_Install_sheet.pdf

And there home page
http://www.reqsound.com/home.aspx

What is the issue you have as I see no problem using it?


----------



## Blue07Lariat (Jan 16, 2010)

My issue is that I am to handy when it comes to electronics. The Re-q 5 has three inputs for the front and rear. My issues is that I am nott sure which one I need to use. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Blue07Lariat said:


> My issue is that I am to handy when it comes to electronics. The Re-q 5 has three inputs for the front and rear. My issues is that I am nott sure which one I need to use. Thanks


Only three each side? From the manual it looks like more need to be hooked up, the unit shows a factory AMP with speakers. So you will locate it as close as you can to the source of the wires or the factory AMP witch ever is easier to do. Then run extra wires to the sources and use long RCA'S to run the signal to the after market amp, don't run them the same side as the power cable for the after market amps as you'll get cross talk.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

that is a glorified line level converter. Take it back and get a install bay, raptor or orion line level converter, hook up 6 wires, plug in your rca's and your done. Each is less than $20


----------

